# Help Identifying Make and Model



## JW1980 (21 Sep 2015)

Hay everyone. 

I know its a long shot but has anybody got any idea of what the make and model of the bike in the attached pictures could be ?

I cannot seem to find any identifying marks on it a anywhere.

Any ideas ?

Thanks in advance. 

Best wishes Jonathan

P.S have posted this on a couple of forums so apologies if you have reading it for a second or third time


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2015)

One of the Chinese brands?


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2015)

http://databikes.com/infophoto/cpi/scooter-2003.html


----------



## earlestownflya (21 Sep 2015)

it should be on the v5


----------



## earlestownflya (21 Sep 2015)

sorry,it's electric...i just noticed


----------



## JW1980 (22 Sep 2015)

Hi Drago, thanks, any idea which one or ines it might be ?

Thanks classic33 but this one is an electric bike


----------

